# Forehead wrinkles on an over-40-year-old man



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've always looked younger than my age (turned 41 in April), but in the last couple of years I've slipped a bit in this regard. One of the ways in which I've started to look more my age is with forehead wrinkles. I have a couple that have been around for a few years, but they only recently started to become more noticeable, due in part to extended time out in the sun (including an 18-month stint overseas, working in South America and SE Asia), and also due in part to weight loss (one of the few areas in which overweight people have an edge over normal-weight folks).

Men, when did your forehead wrinkles start letting their presences be known? What, if anything, are you doing to slow the process, other than the usual recommendations (use sunscreen, eat and sleep right, don't smoke)? I've heard that applications of both coconut oil and Vitamin E help.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

tom,

I'm 47 and have had forehead wrinkles since early 30's. Honestly, I've never given it a thought. I think the only way to deal with them is Botox. Its only a temp fix and its expensive. Just wait till your grey starts coming in.... Wrap yourself around the idea that you're aging and worrying about it is folly.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

I'm not even 30 yet and I have forehead wrinkles... WTF?!


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't ever remember not having forehead wrinkles. I know I had them in my late 20's for sure. Honestly never cared. Now the baldness is a different matter.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is 49, I can tell they are getting more Pronounced as the years roll by..

..I've taken to specifically noticing other men his age & their foreheads.... some have them horizontally...a number of them slashed across the forehead and some get creases in between the eyes, this gets a little pudgy...this is what he has... 

If there was any way to slow these down...without expensive temporary Botox... this would be great to know! 

Reminds me of Aerosmith's "*Dream on*"....Not sure there is much one can do [email protected]#$



> "Every time when I look in the mirror
> All these lines on my face getting clearer
> The past is gone
> It went by, like dusk to dawn
> ...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think there is anything you can do really.

This is one of those things that probably only you notice. Just enjoy your life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder if I attach paper/board to my forehead it'll even out the wrinkles over time...


----------



## Air Texas (May 30, 2013)

Botox will clear that up temporarily (less invasive: minimize sun and maximize hydration), but I'd just embrace you becoming more "distinguished."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It was kidding about putting paper/board on my forehead... but botox could actually work? lol


----------



## Cora28 (Apr 30, 2013)

I like to call them "expression lines"  and I´ve had them for years - I´m 37. It gives a man character so wear them with pride (and lots of sun cream!) ;-)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I know many people who get botox and the results are truly incredible on the forehead. I wouldn't do it myself (fear of unknown side effects) but after seeing so many friends do it, I would definitely at least vouch for the fact that it WORKS incredibly well.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Howdy iTom:

I frequently push my glasses up on my forehead to hide them. They’re bifocal readers so I don’t know that the veneer of youth is not further diminished by that trick.

But seriously dude, in my profession furrowed brows and a few wrinkles generally connote sage accomplishment and a higher billable hours rate – relax roll with it. 

And keep in mind the Dos Equis “Most Interesting Man in the World”, his forehead looks like the I-45, US-59, Beltway 8 interchange.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm totally against plastic/elective surgery (with the exception of lasik, which wasn't about my appearance), but if it bothers you a lot, it might be an option. However, the rest of you will age as well, so it's a slippery slope. 

I'm 55 next month and have horizontal and vertical forehead wrinkles. They don't bother me or my wife at all, although she's 44 and starting to worry about HERS.... lol 

Love yourself and realize you're going to get older. So's your wife. It's unstoppable, and nobody gets out of here alive. Stay fit and healthy and wear your road miles with grace.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

There are many creams you can use they are called fillers, don't expect a miracle but some decrease the creases
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

